# Our Lady Patricia



## Doug Rogers (Aug 14, 2004)

View of Sealink's Our Lady Patricia arriving at Portsmouth Harbour Station from Ryde Pierhead. (Courtesy Wightlink promotional shot).
Both vessels named after Lord Mountbatten's daughters.


----------



## flyer682 (Nov 20, 2004)

Don't think much of the colour scheme.

(Where's a sick smilie when you need one.....)


----------



## Doug Rogers (Aug 14, 2004)

Well think of all that bad weather and fog over there in winter, they certainly do stand out to say the least, or perhaps terminating one leg of the run in Portsmouth perhaps they wanted to make certain the Royal Navy didnt lob a few shells at them!!.
I dont know of any other Cat service with such a visible presence but there probably are.


----------



## remarko (Nov 9, 2011)

The early livery was better!! But they are outstanding Now. We once got her to stop mid solent to throw a wreath on the anniversary of my Step dads death ( We scattered his ashes in the solent as he wanted to be buried at sea.)


----------

